# 350 conversion



## melvwilsracing (Aug 5, 2011)

i recently bought a 1986 300zx but the motor is blown i want to put a 350 sbc in but i need to know what all would need to be done to make it fit and about how much it would cost. thank you.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I spent around 8k for my 5.3L LSx swap. I'd expect a gen 1 motor to be significantly cheaper, especially if you use an automatic. Everything fits pretty easily as long as you're comfortable making your own mounts.

Check out hybridz.org. There are a few gen 1 Z31 swaps on there.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

melvwilsracing said:


> i recently bought a 1986 300zx but the motor is blown i want to put a 350 sbc in but i need to know what all would need to be done to make it fit and about how much it would cost. thank you.


If you have to ask, you're probably not capable of performing the swap. Meaning you should plan for $5k, but don't be surprised if it ends up costing even more than that.


----------

